# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  صينية بريد باللحم..

## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله* 
*صباااح الورد وعطوره*
*اخباركمـ صباياا؟؟*
*اليوم جبت لكم طبق خفيف ومالح ولذيذ من يدي ..*
*صينية البريد باللحم ،،،*

**

*المقادير/*
*لحم مفروم*
*كيس بريد ابيض*
*بصل* 
*بقدونس*
*ملح*
*فلفل*
*بهارات مشكله*
*قشطة* 
*جبن سائل (كأس ..*

*الطريقه/*
*نقطع البصل مكعبات صغيره والبقدونس قطع صغيرة*
*نحمس البصل على نار هادئه حتى يصير لونه ذهبي ونضيف عليه البقدونس حتى يذبل شوي وبعدين اللحم المفروم ونقلبهم زين ونضيف البهار والملح والفلفل حتى ينضج تماماً.*
*نأخذ قطع البريد ونقص حوافها بشكل مرتب وندهنها بجبن سائل* 
*ونوضعها على الصينيه حتى تكتمل الصينيه بالبريد.*
*نسكب عليه اللحم المفروم بالتساوي , ونأخذ قطع البريد الباقي وندهنه بالجبن ونغطي اللحم .*
*الحين نخلط علبة قشطة وكأس جبن صغير ونوضعه على صينية البريد*
*ندخلها الفرن حتى تتحمر بشكل حلوو.*
*ونقدمها ساخنة بتطلع روووعه /*
*هييييك تماااااااااااماً.*


*وهنا مقطعه حتى تشوفوا داخلها والجبن سايل من الحراره*
**
*وعلى اللي اكلوها بالف عااااااافيه*
*وسامحوني على عذابكم وتحسيركم مو بيدي* 
*اتمنى عجبكم طبقي لهذا اليوم*
*لكم ارق التحايااا*
*دمتم بوود*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

طبق بسيط ولذيذ...
تسلمين ياشذى
عليكم بالف عافيه غناتييي
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح...

----------


## ملكه القلوب

وااااااااااو

تسلم أيديك على الطبق اللذيذ

كل الشكر لك

وعساك على القوه

وبالعافيه عليكم




أبقي بسعاده

----------


## مريم المقدسة

تسلم الايادى على حلوة هالطبق

وتونى الليلة مسويتنة لاولادى

تحياتى

----------


## همس الصمت

الشكل عذااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
حرام شذوي الحين وعلى بكرة الصبح
تخلينا نتعذب
من وين الحين نجيب الاكل
وبالذات مثل هالطبق الشهي
الله يعطيكِ العافية يارب
على هيك طبق يخلي الواحد يصارخ من الجوع ..
الله يسلم الديات يارب
وعلى قلوبكم بالف عافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## فرح

حــــــــركــــــــــاااااات 
حبيبتي شـــــــــذااااوي 
الشششششكل عـــذااااااب 
وعليكم بالعاااافيه 
تسلم يدينك يالغلا وان شاء نجربه لان طريقتي تختلف  :wink: 
لاحرمنا روووعة جدييييد اكلاتك الطيبه 
دمتِ بالحب والمووووده

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

شكرا عزيزتي ع الطبق
موفقة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> طبق بسيط ولذيذ...
> تسلمين ياشذى
> عليكم بالف عافيه غناتييي
> موفقه لكل خير وصلاح...



*دمعه ربي يسلمج ويعااافيج*
*مشكووورة ع الزياارة الحلووة*
*دمتي بــــــــــــود*

----------


## ام القمرتين

لذيذه وخفيفه
تسلم يمناااااك

----------


## نوماس

شكرا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تشهي بالقوووووووه*

*يسلمــــــــــوووا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> تسلم الايادى على حلوة هالطبق
> 
> وتونى الليلة مسويتنة لاولادى
> 
> تحياتى



*يسلمج ربي مريووومة*
*عليكم بالعافيه (القلوب عند بعضها..*
*شكرااا للطله الحلوة*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> وااااااااااو
> 
> تسلم أيديك على الطبق اللذيذ
> 
> كل الشكر لك
> 
> وعساك على القوه
> 
> وبالعافيه عليكم
> ...



*تسلمي ملكة ع الاطراء اللطيف*
*لاعدمت تواجدكِ الجمييل*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> الشكل عذااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
> حرام شذوي الحين وعلى بكرة الصبح
> تخلينا نتعذب
> من وين الحين نجيب الاكل
> وبالذات مثل هالطبق الشهي
> الله يعطيكِ العافية يارب
> على هيك طبق يخلي الواحد يصارخ من الجوع ..
> الله يسلم الديات يارب
> وعلى قلوبكم بالف عافية يارب ..
> ...



*هموووستي ..*
*افا عليج بس اني اجيبه لش من عيووني..*
*لا عذااب ولاشيء اكليه عوااافي .*
*يسلمووووووو ع الاشرااقه الحلوووة*
*ماانحرم من عذب الاطلاله*
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

خلاص داني أتاني توصيل الطلبات عشايي عليش 
يسلموا عالأكله الرووووعه

----------


## النظره البريئه

اهئ
اهئ
اهئ
والله عذااااااااااااااااب
حسرتيني واني حدي جوعانه
يسلمووو
ع التحسير شذوووي
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> حــــــــركــــــــــاااااات 
> 
> حبيبتي شـــــــــذااااوي 
> الشششششكل عـــذااااااب 
> وعليكم بالعاااافيه 
> تسلم يدينك يالغلا وان شاء نجربه لان طريقتي تختلف 
> لاحرمنا روووعة جدييييد اكلاتك الطيبه 
> 
> دمتِ بالحب والمووووده



 
*الله يعااافيج فرووحه و**يسلم قلبج* 
*اي جربي طريقتي واعطيني رايش , اني بعد ابغى طريقتش* 
*لاحرمت حلووووووو التوااصل*
*ودي لكِ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> شكرا عزيزتي ع الطبق
> موفقة



 
*لؤلؤة ..*
*الشكر يمتد لج ع المرور البهي*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> لذيذه وخفيفه
> تسلم يمناااااك



 
*يسلمج ربي ام القمرتييين*
*لاحرمت هالتوااجد اللطيف*
*دمتي بووود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> شكرا



 
*اختي نومااس ..*
*شكرا لكِ ع مروركِ الطيب*
*موفقه ياارب*
*تحياتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردة محمدية ’ حساسة بزيادة’ النظرة البريئة*
*اشكر تعطيركم متصفحي*
*لاحرمت حلوو تواجدكن*
*واعذورا تقصيري معكن*
*دمتن بالف خير*

----------


## king of love

تسلم أيديك على الطبق اللذيذ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ملك الحب
شكراا لتواجدك في موضوعاتي
دمت بخير

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

وااااااااااااو تسلمين خيتو 

والله يعطيك الف عافيه 

حركات جديده صار نفسي فيها 

ماننحرم جديدك الرائع 

دمتي بحفظ المولى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ام محمد*
*الاروووع حضورج بصفحتي* 
*واسمج جدااا حلوووو*
*ربي مايحرمني من تواصلج الطيب*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد ،*

*يجووووع شكله :p ,,*

*تسلم الإيدين شذووي ،*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيـه ،*

*عوآفي على قلوبكم ،*

*مآإنحرم جديدش قموره ،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مساء الفل كروووز
اي لذيييذ مره
رووحي سوي لج ماتندمي
مشكووورة ع التوااجد الرونقي
لاعدم منج في صفحاتي
دمتي بوود

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

تسلم الايدين انا جوعانه شفتها وشبعت 
الحمد لله

----------


## سفر

يسلموووووووووووووووو خيتوو على الطبق الشهي ننتظر منك المزيد

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الله يشهي عدل..!

::

يسلمو عللطرح
موفقينـ*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

يم يم جوعتيني تسلمي خيتو على الطبخه اللذيذه تحياتي

----------


## أبصرت النور

حركات والله

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الله رووووووووووووعة*
*شكلها مرة يجننننننننننننن*
*تسلمي خيتي على الطبق الروعة*
*الله يعطيش العافية*
*ربي ما يحرمنا من جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## بحر الشرق

مشكورة الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ملاك الررروح

عجبني شكلهااا وحبيت أجربها
عشان كذا كتبتها بس ما بجربها الا رمضان
انشاء الله
يسلمووووووووو
شذوووي
على الطبق الا يشهي
دمتي

----------


## عشقي حيدر

روعة الطريقة 
يسلمووووووو

----------


## احساس شاعرهـ

تسلم ايدينك 

ع الوصفه رووووعه

يعطيك ربي الف عاافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مكسورة خاطر
تسلميين ع المرور الحلوو
دمتي بخير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

زهرة البنفسج 
مشكوووره غنااتي ع تميز الطله
دمتي بعين الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ورده وعتاب
تسلمييين خيه ع عبق المرور
دمتي موفقه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ابصرت النور شكرا ع مروركِ العذب
دمتي بحمى المولى

----------

